# Twinge of pain when knee is almost straight



## Sittingduck (28 Jun 2009)

Hi

Woke up this morning and suddenly felt a twinge of pain in the left knee. Nothing _*really*_ painfull but definitely something wrong. It has since become apparent that the twinge only occurs very briefly and at a particular angle of leg bend (something like 20 degrees). Something similar to the angle of bend you get at the bottom of the downstroke. It hurts on the inside, right lower part of the kneecap (I think ).

I went out and did a 15 mile flat ride early this morning and it wasn't particulalry nolticable when riding. Seems more of an issue after I got back home, walking about or when leg is shifted into this particular position. Having said that, if I bend the knee slightly to try and find the specific point of pain - it is something that does not give continual pain... just a brief "twinge". 

I fitted a different set of pedals and tried my new road shoes last Monday and it seemed a different position for the knee - maybve a different angle of twist when pedalling but there was no pain. Yesterday I went on a 53 mile ride with this setup also. I am wondering if the pain is related to the new setup but it is only in the left knee and the cleat position is the same on both shoes 

What is of particular concern, is the fact that it has occured 1 week before the Dunwich Dynamo (120 mile overnight ride) that will be my furthest ride so far! I really want to do the ride next weekend but I don't want to risk further injury or something getting worse during the middle of the night, out in the Suffolk countryside 

I was already thinking about putting my original SPD pedals back on for the DD ride and using my old shoes anyway and of course the problem may be unrelated to the new setup. 

Sorry this post is so long - it's difficult to explain. If anyone has any ideas, or experienced something very similar, please can you share them.

Cheers,
SD


----------



## 4F (29 Jun 2009)

Hi mate, does not sound the best and probably to do with cleat position / amount of float. I would put the spd's back on until at least next week and then have a daily play until you can get the new cleats just right.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2009)

Hello 4F 
I replaced the new Look Keo pedals with my trusty M520 SPD's Yesterday and commuted on it this morning. Seems okay now 

Luckily the "stiffer soled" new road shoes have fixings for both Look style cleats and SPD's & I had spare SPD cleats, so I have also swapped out the cleats so I can use the new shoes with the road bike if I want to (now I have changed back to the M520's). Tried to copy the exact cleat position when I swapped them out to that of my Shimano MT31 shoes (that I will be using all week and on the DD). I'll just have to take it a bit easy this week to make sure I am okay for Saturday 

Thanks,
SD


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Sorry to hear that SD.

I was think of getting some road shoes with Looks to use with Aperitif's bike, but I wouldn't be able to get them until Friday now.

It'll be tough enough getting used to a new bike in just a few day so I think I may stick with the SPDs for the DD. I have some nice shoes to use with them already.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

I do quite like the road shoes and have attached SPD cleats now. I'll be using them but AFTER the DD 

Knee is holding up okay and I have high hopes I can make this ride but I'll be flagging for the last 20 or 30 miles for sure! Might have to hang onto the CC peleton's coat-tails for the last 2 hours riding


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I do quite like the road shoes and have attached SPD cleats now. I'll be using them but AFTER the DD
> 
> Knee is holding up okay and I have high hopes I can make this ride but I'll be flagging for the last 20 or 30 miles for sure! Might have to hang onto the CC peleton's coat-tails for the last 2 hours riding



 What do you mean hanging on? You're the one with the Garmin, you've got to lead the way. 

Remember we have to set a good time so we don't miss all the food at the end.

800 cyclists will clean that place out like a swarm of locusts


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jul 2009)

Well, I'm in favour of rolling out of London Fields closer to 8 than 9. Not sure what others think though


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2009)

SD
Glad your knee is feeling better.

I am taking some anti inflammatory tablets with me just in case. And yes I would be up for an 8pm start.

Meet 6pm at Liverpool street. Quick Guinness then off to London fields for an hour or so to see the sights then roll out at 8pm ish. Ask the others on the DD thread.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2009)

Cheers Steve - been keeping a close eye on it during this week's commute and should be okay, as the DD is flat. The only thing slightly bothering me is the fact that my furthest ride so far is only 67 miles and with the ride to the start included I will be almost doubling this 

Am cool with whatever starting time suits everyone really. Will meet by LPS at 6 though!

SD


----------

